# Do something that scares you...



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay, my goal is to do something that outright scares me, at least every couple of weeks.
I don't know exactly what yet.
I do wanna get an ear piercing, which freaks me out, so I might as well do that.
Maybe talk with a stranger in the mall or something, I don't know yet.
If anyone wants to do this, or post something that they did, let us know!


----------



## ihatemyusername (Sep 10, 2010)

Falling head first into jagged rock, that might scare me, but I ain't doing that!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

MelysCariad said:


> Okay, my goal is to do something that outright scares me, at least every couple of weeks.
> I don't know exactly what yet.
> I do wanna get an ear piercing, which freaks me out, so I might as well do that.
> Maybe talk with a stranger in the mall or something, I don't know yet.
> If anyone wants to do this, or post something that they did, let us know!


I got both of my ears pierced two days ago. I have a lip piercing, and an eyebrow done on the left side. Contemplated if I get my tongue one done. :/

My ears still hurt a little.. I've talked to a lot of people this week at stores and whatnot. I usually get anxiety and the side effects of it. I just try to breathe easy.. usually gets me through. =D

People are usually nice to me, and when the smile and such it makes me happy.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

MelysCariad said:


> Okay, my goal is to do something that outright scares me, at least every couple of weeks.
> I don't know exactly what yet.
> I do wanna get an ear piercing, which freaks me out, so I might as well do that.
> Maybe talk with a stranger in the mall or something, I don't know yet.
> If anyone wants to do this, or post something that they did, let us know!


Please don't go to the mall and get it done! A good piercing shop will do ears with decent jewelry for probably 20 bucks.


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Implicate said:


> Please don't go to the mall and get it done! A good piercing shop will do ears with decent jewelry for probably 20 bucks.


I'm going to go to a Tattoo/ Piercing studio. I have it all looked into.
I was going to go today but I'm all nervous and fidgety.
The plan is to get a cartilage piercing. D:


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

ihatemyusername said:


> Falling head first into jagged rock, that might scare me, but I ain't doing that!


I've done that before, it's not fun.
Yes, staying away from dangerous things is a given. Nothing involving weapons or sharp objects.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

well hopefully I'm going to this professional fraternity meeting tonight that I've been meaning to go to for over a year now that I've been putting off. If I don't chicken out again tonight, I'll go...


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a good idea! I'm going streaking!


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

RoboticJew said:


> This is a good idea! I'm going streaking!


Let us know the details! :b
hah


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

MelysCariad said:


> Let us know the details! :b
> hah


I haven't done it yet...but the details are more than likely going to be a lot of flopping and sweating.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I almost danced at a restaurant with my girlfriend the other day just to look like a fool on purpose, she didn't want too, she was way embarrassed from everyone looking at us.

It was just a local Eat and Park. lol


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

This sounds like a good idea. I think I'll set a goal of doing at least two things a month that I wouldn't usually dare to do. I'm gonna get my septum pierced in June! I'm scared, lol.


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Shooterrr said:


> This sounds like a good idea. I think I'll set a goal of doing at least two things a month that I wouldn't usually dare to do. I'm gonna get my septum pierced in June! I'm scared, lol.


Go for it!

And guys... I did it. I went to the studio today at around 3:30. I was so freaking nervous I almost ran down the street, and hid. But I sucked it up (or rather my friend made me) , and luckily the lady was uber nice. 
It's a little sore but so far so good. The place was really clean, and professional.


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

Those are awesome goals! I like the tattoo idea. For my current main goal i also want to get like 3 tattoos which will be a step closer to what i want to achieve. They will have to stand for something that makes me truly happy, don't know what yet.:boogie


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

If I had an infinite source of income I would spend every day getting tattoos. I can't wait to get a half sleeve. It is so relaxing. I may get my septum done and get a medusa for my birthday, because why not!

Also, there is no real pain in a cartilage piercing except the first morning you wake up and realize you slept on your ear funky, or you do something stupid like me and get all of your piercings stuck to something within a few days of getting them.


----------



## AndyG91 (Feb 17, 2011)

That is what I try to do, something just to push myself out of my comfort zone every now and then. A lot of things which when you think about it seem impossible but if you really push yourself to do it, its normally not as bad as you think. For example this week I signed myself up for a free motorcycle lesson, I'm probably going to be a complete nervous wreck but I did it because I thought it would be a step in the right direction. My determination to get over my problem sometimes prevails over my anxiety and when it does I surprise myself. Probably the best way to deal with any phobia is to face it head on.


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

AndyG91 said:


> That is what I try to do, something just to push myself out of my comfort zone every now and then. A lot of things which when you think about it seem impossible but if you really push yourself to do it, its normally not as bad as you think. For example this week I signed myself up for a free motorcycle lesson, I'm probably going to be a complete nervous wreck but I did it because I thought it would be a step in the right direction. My determination to get over my problem sometimes prevails over my anxiety and when it does I surprise myself. Probably the best way to deal with any phobia is to face it head on.


I agree with you. If there were only more people like you out there....


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I drove with my windows down and the music playing. That was kind of scary.


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

Cheesecake said:


> I drove with my windows down and the music playing. That was kind of scary.


I get SUCH a high when/if I can do this! Love it!


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

Today I felt really smiley (I barely ever am like this) and walked out of my room for a "reason" in the kitchen, JUST to say 2 or 3 things to my apartment-mate. 

It was scary...but we slightly bonded (I made myself say what I was saying in my head) over how "me too, my face is always like this. Once it starts clearing up, it's coming right back!" and a little light-laughing.

But it's awkward to shut your room's door right after that, when she's standing right outside of it at the bathroom mirror. I tried to push my door a little closed, but it was still very open, so I had to awkwardly nudge it a little more. haha.

I am SURE all 3 of my roommates think I'm extremely special....maybe even creepy, but we're all girls! I don't do very well with other girls for some reason...it always seems to end with gossip.


----------



## keaze (Mar 4, 2011)

This afternoon i drove with rockstar glasses on and the window down T.T 
Everybody was looking at me! That was scary.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Do the stranger thing. Could be validating for yourself. The earpiercing. If you want your ears pierced, then do it. If not, uh no duh.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm going to check my university email today. I haven't checked it since October. I have a fear that I have been kicked out in my last quarter before graduation. It makes me nauseous to think of all the angry emails that await me.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I went to one of those practice golf driving ranges this past weekend. I am basically clueless when it comes to golf. One of my questions to the customer service guy was "where can I get the golf stick?" Not the golf club but a stick. 
Then I am swinging away at the tee? failing to launch any golf ball more than a few feet. So I summon the courage and ask this girl who is next to my spot and who seems to be hitting every shot perfectly. I get some tips on how to execute the swing properly and am able to improve my game (a little).


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Asked someone for help. Posted it in this thread.


----------



## A Human (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm gonna peirce my own ear. Not going to peirce anything ever again. 

Don't wanna pay for a tatoo. Maybe I'll brand myself! Whatever just as long as its pointless and vane.


----------



## Cruella (Mar 19, 2011)

This is a good idea. I'm actually thinking about getting a new haircut.... I only went to a hairdresser twice. The first time it was also like a dare for me and the second time my mom came with me, it was for prom *cough* I have very long hair and always had, kind of boring I know, and I think it would be awesome to have a shorter haircut. I like my hair but what the hell?! But it's so scary! It woul be a big step for me. And this attention when everybody would notice it and they would be all surprised because I never really changed my looks. I don't know. And besides that, what if it looks awful?!


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Great goals. You should always push yourself to do things you're afraid of.

If you're interested in doing more exposures we have a group which will be doing these over the camera. You can use it to practice social skills, challenge yourself etc. 

We will do them more structured and include role playing where we kind of act out scenes in real life but over the cameras. We do it in a supportive environment and encourage each other to do things at their own pace.

If you'd like to join it's the second link in the group.


----------

